# pink mac eyeshadow



## irini (Jul 16, 2009)

hello speckra world!ths is the first thread i start regarding mac.well i only own one mac eyeshadow in the color climate blue which i purchased from ebay so im really not familiar with mac.

anyways.

i really want to buy a pink mac eyeshadow.i dont want it too be too bright (such as passionate shade) but i want it to show up on my lid.i want people to see that im wearing a pink eyeshadow.i want PINK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so any suggestions?i have black hair,brown eyes and im fair/medium.

what do you suggest?

thank you


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

Sushi Flower!!!!!


----------



## irini (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anybody else?


----------



## GucciGirl (Jul 16, 2009)

Pink is the one color eyeshadow that I dont think MAC does very well. I have Dear Cupcake, Passionate, Girlie and Pink Split. The pink side of Pink Split is pink but its a little frosty. Dear Cupcake and Girlie are very similar and would do the job BUT you definately have to use a pink or white base to boost the color. I was on a hunt for their perfect pink eyeshadow because I wanted to do a Valentines day look and honestly the best pink I have found was from Make Up Forever.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 16, 2009)

i agree, i am not a fan of mac's pinks to be honest. sushi flower is nice but i would look to other brands.


----------



## irini (Jul 16, 2009)

how does sushi flower look?like is it a deep pink?


----------



## Hilly (Jul 16, 2009)

Da Bling is a softer pink IMO.


----------



## irini (Jul 16, 2009)

do you also have any ideas of good pinks from other brands?
thanks for the help to the people who answered already,im grateful


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 16, 2009)

MUFE makes some pretty pinks...85, 88, 97, 112...I'm a pink e/s whore, so I feel the need to hoard them when I find them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...and I know you said you didn't want bright...but darnit, 75 is my favorite pink EVER...if you decide to get brave and try it one day (you can always just pop it in the inner corner or something...), don't put it anywhere near your eye without a base first...I had stained pink lids the first time I tried it on...LMAO not a hot look at all. I looked like I had pink eye. O_O


----------



## irini (Jul 16, 2009)

LMAO 

what about stila?do they have any good shades?


----------



## inconspicuous (Jul 16, 2009)

My fave MAC pink is Swish.  It's a light, frosty pink, but definitely pink.  And it looks super nice if you put a grey or light brown in the crease with it!


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

I have stila rosebud eyeshadow and it's a nice pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a little sparkley. I have a pic of it in the stila swatches thread.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 16, 2009)

HI girlies,
I was thinking of swapping Inter-view for Passionate, does it show up well on the skin? I can't find any swatches??
I ask because I have MAC eyeshadow in Orange, and I fn hate it, it doesn't show up, it takes forever to pack on the color, etc.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 16, 2009)

MAC is kinda crappy at pink eyeshadow, my favorite from them though is sushi flower, it is a hot pink color. The swatch on the MAC webstie looks nothing like it.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 16, 2009)

I know, those swatches on the MAC site suck big time, guess I'll pass o Pasionate


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 17, 2009)

I would say either Da Bling or Swish! I'm fair - dark eyes and dark hair!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I know, those swatches on the MAC site suck big time, guess I'll pass o Pasionate_

 
I effing love passionate more than life itself. It shows up awesome on me...I use UDPP first, and depending on where I'm putting it, the 239 or 242 to apply. It applies better if you use a more dense, synthetic fibre brush to put it on, rather than something like the 213.


----------



## moopoint (Jul 19, 2009)

I like sushi flower and cranberry for MAC pinks.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 19, 2009)

I love Swish and Da Bling e/s! Both are very pigmented. I also adore Pink Venus, Passionate, Sunset B., V.I.P (in the Heatherette Trio 2) and Pink Split MES (the solid side).


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 22, 2009)

Girlie is a nice pink, very wearable!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jul 24, 2009)

Sushi Flower!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 24, 2009)

fushia is a REALLY good pink. it's bright (and a pigment)
da bling is good
pink freeze is nice also


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 28, 2009)

I have to agree with many of the responses here... MAC doesn't really do pink all that well. (I also picked up MUFE's 75 and I LOVE it.) 

As far as MAC goes, Swish is a pretty pink colour but it doesn't show up all that well (though you would likely have better luck than I do as you're fair-medium).


----------



## ms. kendra (Jul 28, 2009)

I have Girlie, but I wouldn't recommend it. It barely shows up.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2009)

Living Pink is a great color!  I'm a super big fan of the pink shadows - I posted some swatches of them a while back:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/p...2/#post1250349

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/n...ml#post1240112

I actually have more pinks than that now..  I think maybe tonight I will re-swatch them!


----------



## trulynicole (Jul 29, 2009)

i love sushi flower 
it is really pretty and it is a satin.
the color comes off really really easy to work with!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 29, 2009)

For MAC, definitely Sushi Flower & Sunset B.  I also love MUFE and have most of their pinks (oddly enough even though Sephora lists them under eye shadows, they're actually blushes) - 132, 133, 134 and 135 are gorgeous!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 30, 2009)

My fave MAC pink is Swish!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 30, 2009)

I have reswatched my MAC pan/potted pink shadows and placed the swatches here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/p...atches-110622/

They actually stand out much more in real life, but I haven't quite gotten the hang of using the iso/macro settings on my camera so the pictures don't really do them justice.

I have to say I do disagree with some of the statements above about MAC not doing pinks so well. I find some of their pinks to be be beautiful with alot of pay off, but I guess it depends on application, skin type/color, and personal color preference.


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 6, 2009)

I like the Pink MAC eyeshadows I have. I use a good primer underneath and have never had a problem. 

One of my favorites is Wintersky from the Chill Collection if you can find it. It isn't a bright pink though. The bright pinks I like are Playful, Trophy Pink, Playful and the Pink Split Mineralize duo.

Here are some of my swatches for those of you who are interested


----------



## HoneyDip (Aug 7, 2009)

the only pink MAC eye-shadow i own is 'da bling'. its a soft, lighter pink with a sheen..not too shimmery. i like that. but its not bright at all, more like an everyday neutral with a bit of color (at least on my skintone NC 35)


----------



## Cinci (Aug 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *irini* 

 
_do you also have any ideas of good pinks from other brands?
thanks for the help to the people who answered already,im grateful_

 
Urban Decay - Hotpants is the "Perfect Pink" as I refer to it!


----------

